# Signatures: I'll gladly make you one



## Gotadime (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm pretty new here, but I've noticed that some people are running around with simple, large pictures as their signatures.
If you'd like something a little more stylish, I'll gladly whip it up for you.
Here's all that I need:​
*Requesting a Signature*

1.) A photo, for the base
- Include as many as you want. The more, the better.
- Any photo works, but most of the time, people send me their car.
- Do this by attaching all photos to your reply in this thread.

2.) Text preference
- Would you like your username on there? Perhaps a quote?
- No text at all is also an option.
- Specify in your reply to this thread.

3.) Size preference
- What size would you like your signature to be?
- This can be in pixels or just through description: Ex. "Wide", "Small", etc.
- Specify in your reply to this thread.

4.) Any other details
- Add as many comments as you want. The more, the better.
- Perhaps you want everything in black and white. Just tell me.
- Specify to your reply to this thread.

*Receiving a Signature*

1.) Private message
- I'll send you the signature in a private message.
- If you want any changes, reply to that PM with your request within 48 hours.

2.) Thread reply
- I will also post the signature on this thread.
- This will serve as a way for other people to get ideas.

*Example*

Here's an example of a signature that I did for someone on E90Post.
He just gave me three good sized images and this is the result. Keep things simple. 









Here's an example of a signature that I did for 77VetteGuy of Bimmerfest.
He just gave me a couple nice images and this is the result.








*
If you guys have any questions or comments, just reply to this thread!
Hopefully I can create some cool stuff and get to know people in the process.
Thanks.​*​


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

I would like to have one made. Should I send you the full size image though?


----------



## Gotadime (Apr 3, 2010)

77vetteguy said:


> I would like to have one made. Should I send you the full size image though?


Yep, the bigger, the better. Either attach it to a reply in this thread, or if it's really big, just upload it to Imageshack.us and leave the link in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't have much for pictures rite now and I doubt you can do anything with the helmet pics. i'll try to find some better stuff.


----------



## Gotadime (Apr 3, 2010)

77vetteguy said:


> I don't have much for pictures rite now and I doubt you can do anything with the helmet pics. i'll try to find some better stuff.


Wow, you weren't kidding with the big pics, lol! I'll do what I can. :thumbup:


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope  can maybe use this one too?


----------



## Gotadime (Apr 3, 2010)

77VetteGuy, here's what I came up with. This has also been PM'd to you. Please contact me within 48 hours of this post if you want any changes. Hope you like it. 









http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/4672/77vetteguysignature.jpg


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't know if you got my pm or not but could you send me a copy without 77vetteguy on it also? Its an awesome looking sig. :thumbup:


----------



## Gotadime (Apr 3, 2010)

77vetteguy said:


> Don't know if you got my pm or not but could you send me a copy without 77vetteguy on it also? Its an awesome looking sig. :thumbup:


Sorry, I completely missed your PM! I'll check and see if I've still got the file, but chances are it's been deleted by now. Still, I'll do what I can.


----------

